
Ask HN: Why is DAU of Dapps so incredibly low? - northfoxz2015
The decentralized internet seems to be the future, but from both usage and utility standpoint, DAU of dapps are still very low(~10k). Why is that?
======
cimmanom
1\. They’re not solving real problems anyone has that don’t already have
solutions that are good enough in some ways and better in others

2\. Even if they are solving problems people have, people aren’t aware that
they have those problems

3\. Even if people are aware they have those problems they aren’t aware that
the apps exist

4\. Even if people are aware of the problems and of the apps, learning about
and using them doesn’t seem to be worth the effort involved

It’s sort of like asking why only a few people commute via unicycle.

------
Kinnard
They're new. Almost all are like brand new, and the whole paradigm is brand
new. People haven't figured this out yet.

Cryptocurrencies and Blockchains are Dapp with high DAU rates.

They're of course not as new.

